# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [AEG] Δεν ανέβει το ένα μάτι που ειναι διπλο

## iosifgrr

Η Εστία είναι AEG elektrolux και έχει 6 μάτια τα δύο διπλά.  Το ένα Διπλό Μάτι όταν γυριζω τον διακόπτη δεν αναβει αλλα αναβει το αλλο μισο αφου αγγιξω όπως πρέπει το τατς που βρίσκεται Πάνω στήν εστία. Με λίγα λόγια αναβει μονο το εσωτερικό μάτι κι όχι το εξω. Δεν ειμαι τεχνικός αλλά πιανουν τα χέρια μου αν ειναι κατι απλό.  Ευχαριστώ για τη Βοήθεια εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## sofosal

mati diplo.jpg

....αφού κλείσεις τον διακόπτη της κουζίνας από τον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα και ανασηκώσεις το κεραμικό πλαίσιο,
θα βρεις ένα μάτι σαν το παραπάνω.
....θα μετρήσεις Ωμική αντίσταση . αν δεν μετράει πας για μάτι.
....υπάρχει θερμικό προστασίας στη σειρά με τα μάτια, ίσως έχει καεί αυτό.
....αν όλα είναι καλά εκεί στα μάτια πας στον διακόπτη.

....καλή επιτυχία, *πάντα με πολύ - πολύ προσοχή, το ρεύμα σκοτώνει!!!*

----------


## iosifgrr

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ θα το δω και θα σου πω. Να σαι καλα. Σ ευχαριστω

----------


## iosifgrr

Ηταν ολα οπως μου τα πες. Το ματι οπως στη φωτο. Το πολυμετρο δε δουλεψε σ αυτο το ματι σ ολα τ αλλα δουλευε. Μαλλον το ματι ειναι λοιπον. Σημιωσα τα καλωδια και το εβγαλα.. θα ψαξω τωρα να βρω αλλο. Ας ελπισουμε να μη κοστιζει οσο η κουζινα ολη. Χι χι. Σ εχαριστω πολυ

----------


## FILMAN

Αν είναι το μάτι (της κουζίνας) το σύρμα της αντίστασής του θα φαίνεται κομμένο με το μάτι (το δικό σου). Το ανταλλακτικό έχει γύρω στα 35€.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν είναι το μάτι (της κουζίνας) το σύρμα της αντίστασής του θα φαίνεται κομμένο με το μάτι (το δικό σου). Το ανταλλακτικό έχει γύρω στα 35€.


Εννοείς μόνο την εστία με την αντίσταση? χωρίς τον θερμοστάτη ασφαλείας ? υπάρχει σκέτο διαθέσιμο?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, όλα μαζί όπως ακριβώς φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία στο #2.

----------


## iosifgrr

Ευχαριστω πολυ, αληθεια πολυ. Βρηκα την εστια ειχε 40 ευρω αλλα ηταν αντιθετα τα καλωδια,τελικως βρηκα ιδιο με 49 ευρω και ναι ναι το συναρμολογισα και δουλευει. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς "ήταν αντίθετα τα καλώδια"; Μπορεί τα ανταλλακτικά μάτια να έχουν τους ακροδέκτες σύνδεσης σε διαφορετικές θέσεις, αλλά αν βάλεις το σωστό καλώδιο στη σωστή θέση θα δουλέψει! Δεν ξέρω τί τιμές παίζουν εκεί πάνω αλλά εδώ κάτω όσες φορές πήρα τέτοιο μάτι (και έχω αλλάξει τουλάχιστον 5 τέτοια διπλά μάτια των 23cm σε διαφορετικούς φίλους και γνωστούς) η τιμή ήταν αυτή που είπα στο #5!

----------


## diony

> Ευχαριστω πολυ, αληθεια πολυ. Βρηκα την εστια ειχε 40 ευρω αλλα ηταν αντιθετα τα καλωδια,τελικως βρηκα ιδιο με 49 ευρω και ναι ναι το συναρμολογισα και δουλευει. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ



Κυκλοφορούν 3 τουλάχιστον μάρκες κεραμικές εστίες με διαφορετικά κάποιες φορές  νούμερα στα σημεία σύνδεσης και άλλη διάταξη επαφών , συνήθως δίνουν και την αντιστοιχία για τη νέα σύνδεση

----------


## FILMAN

Αφού φαίνεται με το μάτι τί είναι η καθεμιά!

----------


## diony

> Κυκλοφορούν 3 τουλάχιστον μάρκες κεραμικές εστίες με διαφορετικά κάποιες φορές  νούμερα στα σημεία σύνδεσης και άλλη διάταξη επαφών , συνήθως δίνουν και την αντιστοιχία για τη νέα σύνδεση



Εδώ μία φωτογραφία

AKRA.jpg

*edit*

Στην τρίτη εστία τα άκρα αλλάζουν θέση *900* και αν πάει κάποιος από την νούμερο 1 εστία να τοποθετήσει τη νούμερο 3 εστία  θα πρέπει να κάνει συνδυασμούς
(δεν κάθομαι να κάνω ανάλυση σε πόσους συνδυασμούς και τι αποτελέσματα θα προκύψουν)

Ενώ η μεσαία νούμερο 2 έχει νούμερα που ταιριάζουν με τις άλλες δύο (διπλά)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και εδώ έχει πληροφορίες καταλόγου για διαφορές εστιών παλαιού και νέου τύπου (στις σελίδες 3 & 4) 
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ όσες έχω αγοράσει είχαν ανάγλυφο σχέδιο πάνω στο πορσελάνινο σώμα του θερμοστάτη που έδειχνε πώς είναι από μέσα οι επαφές. Αλλά και να μην είχε, με δυο μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο το βρίσκεις.

----------

